# New Holland 1409 Discbine



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just bought New Holland 1409 Discbine. Have been doing waterways and twice now have hit something and tore up two gearboxes. Anyone upgraded one of these to shockproof hubs? What all involved? What approximate cost?

Thanks


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

I don't know about those hubs but you might want to raise your cutting height


----------



## Northeast PA hay and beef (Jan 29, 2017)

My nieghbor did it, don't know exact cost to change over, but he said it was cheaper than replacing the gear box again. We have only had one shear hub go on our 7230, caught a rock in crep field that a pipeline went through. 20 minutes later back to mowing.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

https://www.discbinedoctor.com/parts-for-sale/87602273

If you use this part # at your local dealer you'll get twice the parts for approximately twice the money. Instructions included. Remove the turtle. Remove the 12 point bolts. Remove the drive hub. Install the shock hub according to instructions. You will need 6 kits for a 1409 as the drive hub is not to be replaced.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I bought my 1409 new when they first came out and added to shockpros as soon as they were retro available. Wasn't on HT then and did not know about Discbinedr and his aftermarket kits. I bought one extra kit and it still sits on the shelf in case I break one. I also ran the county landfill where I worked and we had one there as well. 1 week after we added the retros, an employee ate a piece of house footing that was buried in the grass. (We had demoed multiple houses on an expansion of the landfill) Nasty but about 2.5 hours later up and running after fixing three modules (had to drive to get parts). Worth every penny.

You might also look at adding high stubble shoes. they are amazing in reducing blade damage.


----------



## Box534 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks for all the feedback. Just picked up our shock pro hubs at dealer.


----------

